# Big discounts and promo codes for special savings on food storage!



## Stevie (Dec 14, 2015)

I recently created landing page 

Edited by Denton.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You've been a member since December, and you thought *THIS* was an acceptable first post?
Have you learned nothing in 3 months?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Question is, does he ever come here and read any postings?
I think not.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gee, Stevie; does this ever work on any other sites?


----------

